# PS: 93 Single Turbo FD



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey guy's I lurk on here alot and have a r33 gtr vspec that is currently getting tuned by a local shop here. I just took some pix of my rx-7
Just got it back from the tuners and it dynoed 434hp @ the wheels
Running a GT35R

























































here is a pic of my skyline hoping to get 500bhp out of it:chuckle: 




















I will post better pix of it when I get it back from the tuner
Its been a work in progress for almost 6 months now, had a blown head gasket and turbos. BTW the sticker on teh front was just for a show....I promptly took it off after


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome RX-7, very clean and looking good. The R33 is not bad either.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

My God those cars are mmmmMINTY fresh


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

sweet Rx & very nice 33 also


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Couple of lovely cars , nice work!!!!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that RX7 is sexual...not to mention the R33:smitten:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

that colour looks amazing on the mazda
the skyline isn't too bad either :smokin: 

like both sets of wheels
sports cars as they should be, no nasty badges and odd parts sticking out of them

TWO THUMBS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice and understated RX7......R33 looks really nice as well. 2 good choices


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks everyone
yeah i like simple clean stuff....extra body kits etc.

I cant wait to get the skyline running:squintdan


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice collection


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

wow , what a nice Rx7


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You certainly know how to keep a car clean!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

awesome pics!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Seconded!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

nice RX7  very cool!!

hows the GT35R in spool, im thinking of going GT3071R for my WRX aiming for 400-ish at the wheels.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Rain said:


> nice RX7  very cool!!
> 
> hows the GT35R in spool, im thinking of going GT3071R for my WRX aiming for 400-ish at the wheels.


thanks everyone for the compliments

the gt35r hits 1 bar of boost @ 3000 rpm
Its very responsive. On my friends STI with cosworth high lift cams he gets full boost on his 35R at about 3300rpm

Rotaries are big heat generators and produce lots of exhaust energy so they spool up turbos a bit quicker then a average 4cyl

Is your WRX 2.0 liter or 2.5?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Scweeet looking Rex!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: !!
Like the number plate too :chuckle: 

What boost and fuel are you running? 
Got any further plans for it? 

Keep us posted on your progress!

Here's our's - We're rotary nuts too! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/7...ts-480-ss-turbod.html?highlight=Miguel's+RX-7
Russ' Rex project: RE-Xtreme II


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

_Sorry - Repost_


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Fujiyama said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments
> 
> the gt35r hits 1 bar of boost @ 3000 rpm
> Its very responsive. On my friends STI with cosworth high lift cams he gets full boost on his 35R at about 3300rpm
> ...


Its a 2.5L cosworth longblock, just waiting on the engine and getting the rest of the part together before the final build is finished.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Newera said:


> Scweeet looking Rex!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: !!
> Like the number plate too :chuckle:
> 
> What boost and fuel are you running?
> ...



I saw the pics..from another thread. Awesome car!!
I am running 14psi (roughly 1 bar) on pump gas (93 octane)
I have 2 supra fuel pumps and 1600cc/550cc and a aeromotive regulator
I plan on just upgrading with a BBK project Mu
and maybe seats but the stock ones are so darn comfy 



Rain said:


> Its a 2.5L cosworth longblock, just waiting on the engine and getting the rest of the part together before the final build is finished.


ohh then you could spin up a gt35r in no time:smokin:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice cars mate


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

amazing .. love the blue of the RX ...


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

that rx7 is simply stunning


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Love the Rx.... very clean uncomlicated smooth lines... Probably my favourite Rx i've seen.

Nice plate too:clap:


----------



## dannehakan (Oct 13, 2006)

that RX7 is just pure porn! i love it! is the front lip a 99 spec?


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Rain said:


> Its a 2.5L cosworth longblock, just waiting on the engine and getting the rest of the part together before the final build is finished.


hate to get off topic, but PLEASE post shots up of your car in its own thread


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Love the FD. Stunning motor. :bowdown1: 

The GTR aint bad either


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet looking FD. Cool without a wing.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful RX-7.


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Man, that is problably the cleanest FD I have ever seen! Very nice rides.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

beutiful cars, you don't happen to drive the 33 in rockville sometimes do you? theres a white r33 with the same rims that rides around the rockville pike, just wondering if it was you since theres only about three skylines in the area...


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

awesome rx7!

what blue is that ? is it a house of colour paint?


----------

